# URGENT ..Cetrotide injection question!



## soph6860 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello everyone

I am on a short protocol - day 5 of stimming  - and have just given myself the first Cetrotide injection. In the instructions it says...'Withdraw the needle at the same angle as it was inserted. If blood appears, withdraw the needle with the syringe and gently apply pressure to the injection site. Do not use this injection but empty the syringe in a sink. Sart again with step 1 ( which basically means drawing up another vial/ solution. Surely this can't be right? 
I have just injected the medication and when I withdrew the needle there was a tiny bit of blood at the injection site, when the needle came out? Does this mean I have to give myself another injection? 

Also, I managed to inject a biggish airbubble ...is that dangerous? What do I need to do now?
I have done several cycles with injections and never had a problem before...mostly using the autopen but also the syringes. This time I am finding it really hard? 
My clinic is closed now so i can't get hold of anyone before 9 am in the morning.
Could someone put my mind at ease, please? 
Thank you s much

Sophia


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,

No you don't need to give yourself another injection - a tiny bit of blood is absolutely normal.  It is only if when you put the needle in and you draw back a little, you draw blood, then it means that you have injected into a blood vessel. Your injection would then be contaminated thats why they say to discard it.

Air bubbles are no problem either.

relax and good luck

R x


----------



## soph6860 (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh, thank you so much.... really appreciate your reply... 
I couldn't get hold of anyone at the clinic last night so your answer was a huge reassurance..I think I must have misread the instructions and got myself into a panic. The drugs are so expensive, so I  really don't want to waste any of it..
thanks again and good luck to you with everything as well
Sophia
x


----------

